# [solved] eth0 timeout problems

## keith

I installed gentoo on an old machine about a week ago and worked with it at my apartment for a few days with no ethernet connection problems (several reboots). Today I moved the computer to my office at my university. When I started it up the first time, the ethernet connection worked well. However, after the first reboot I timed out trying to connect with dhcpcd and I have not been able to connect again.

Relevant facts:

 Ethernet controller: Realtek RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

 I only have one ethernet port

 I have already tried removing the udev persistent-net rules

 The only command I issued after the first time I started up at school was "emerge epiphany" (which failed, but that's another story)

 The network seemed fine elsewhere on campus, though I did not have a computer with me to try the same jack

[list=]

I would appreciate any direction on this problem. Thanks everyone![/list]Last edited by keith on Wed Aug 04, 2010 5:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xibo

Maybe you had some programs that have their ebuild in $PORTAGE/net-p2p running while connected to the university's network and an admin "fixed" that for you  :Razz: 

probably your problem is related to this

----------

## DawgG

1. check if the cable is really connected

2. check with the admin if really any computer is allowed to participate in your university's network (maybe you have to register you mac-address or sth.)

3. do an 

```
ifconfig -a
```

4. run your dhcp-client manually, see what it tells you; eg 

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

5. check all the dns, gateway etc settings - is there really unlimited web-access to everything or may you have to use a proxy or sth.

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## keith

Thanks for the responses. My problem is probably not connected to the other thread to which xibo posted the link, since my kernel is 2.6.34. 

DawgG, those are good suggestions. I've already registered my mac-address for access to this network, and the first thing I checked was whether the cable was really connected. 

ifconfig -a looks fine, and 'dhcpcd eth0' produces the same result (timed out). 

I will check today to see if the network admins are up to any shenanigans. Perhaps it is not me.

----------

## Etal

I've had a problem with a university network which had a surprisingly slow dhcp. Have you tried increasing the timeout (the -t switch)? The default is 30.

----------

## keith

Turns out that jack was no longer live. I switched and everything is fine.

----------

